# why do they call the g35 a skyline ?



## Guest (Jun 11, 2003)

take a look at forums/skyline/why is the G35 being badged as the skyline in japan ??????????????????????
then come back...............lol lol trick's are for kids....stupid kids lol lol lol lol lol that post made me lol lol this is what they posted at that threat "not a skyline" lol lol lol 

Thy's is why its a skyline !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

NISSAN SKYLINE SEDAN ER34 2000,ER34 1998, ECR33 1996 













bluebird--->bluebird attesa----so on ..........bluebird syiphy


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The G35 is a Skyline.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2003)

i know...........................thats my point............
before that there was a r34,r33,r32 skyline sedan and some of them had difrent motors ..................they still are skyline's and always will be......................its like the bluebird here in the states you know it as an altima but if you look for pics of bluebirds you 
will notice that there are difrent tipes of bluebirds and they are all called the same...........................................................


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

The G-35 is not of the main R-Line of Skyline Chassis. It's referred to as a V35 skyline 350GT, however still a Skyline by name and design


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The G35 is as much a Skyline as any previous generation. If you need more proof, take a look at the back of any Option magazine or at the Nissan advertisment that Sean has on his wall...

G35 = Skyline.


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

yeah, i don't understand...skylines have had other engines than the famous rb26dett. i mean, the r30's had no less than five that i can think of off the top of my head: the fj20de and fj20det twin cam fours in the rs, the l20e and l20et sohc six in gt-es and gt-ex variants, and the wimpy ca18?ga18 in the ti. i sometimes felt sorry for the ti drivers, they didn't even rate the double donuts  

so the skyline finally got a v-6...it was bound to happen, considering its cousin the leopard got it by the mid-'80s. about the same time, another rb20-based rwd car came out, the cefiro. that made an even more radical transformation when it became the fwd infiniti i30 by the mid-'90s. which makes me wonder, whatever became of the laurel? it was always the tamer cousin of the skyline, with very conservative design lines, but shared the skyline's drivetrain (except for the rb26 of course). maybe it's now got a vq series v-6 as well? or did the model go away?


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

I mean, everyone has a crush on the BNR's right now (BNR32, 33,34) and everyone loves boost so you can understand it. Change is good, but when you have a crush your blind. Edit: cant for get to tag it w/ a smiley right...


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2003)

lol


----------



## nitr0us (Jul 7, 2003)

u guys are talking about the infinity G-35 right??? With the watered down skyline motor. Vq35 right?

tell me if im wrong


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

watered down?

the current G35 is the most POWERFUL NON-GTR Skyline yet... besides, the VQ35 has no relation to the old RBs...

sucks that it isn't 4wd, though... except in JAPAN (check the 250GT-4 link) 

still a sweet car, but it will never be a drag-monster again.  ....unless they build a new RB for the next GTR instead of the V8 they say they will use.


----------



## nitr0us (Jul 7, 2003)

when i said watered down i meant street legal, lol


----------



## R34Driftking (Jun 30, 2003)

nissan did away with the RB motors, the legendary R34 is the last of its kind, due to the economy, money and politics. the were hatin the fact that americans were getting there dirty little hands on their pride and joy, and since we wouldnt stop at nothing to get the skylines here they made there version of an american skyline..
thus...G35


----------

